# Router für Kabel Deutschland - Internet und Telefon 100 und einige Fragen :)



## K3n$! (17. September 2012)

*Router für Kabel Deutschland - Internet und Telefon 100 und einige Fragen *

Moin Leute 

da ich nun in knapp zwei Wochen meine eigene kleine Bude bekomme, habe ich mich jetzt schon mal ums Internet gekümmert.
Die Wahl fiel bei mir auf Kabel Deutschland mit Internet und Telefon Flat und der Option "Try & Buy 100", sodass 
ich jetzt ein Jahr lang die 100'000er Leitung zum Preis von 32'000 teste. 

Bei der Bestellung habe ich erst einmal nur das kostenlose Modem genommen, da ich monatlich nichts zusätzlich zahlen möchte. 

Doch jetzt kommt die Frage: Was für ein Router sollte ich für die Leitung nehmen?
Ich würde spontan zu dem hier tendieren: TP-Link TL-WR1043ND

Wichtig ist mir, dass er die vollen 100MBit/s auch durchlässt und dass er möglichst günstig ist. 
Der Rest ist mehr oder minder egal. Falls der Router nur 10/100-LAN-Ports hat, kann ich noch 
mein TP-Link-GB-Switch dranhängen. Ich geh eigentlich nur via LAN-Kabel ins Netz. 
WLAN ist trotzdem ein Muss und ohnehin Standard bei eigentlich allen Herstellern. 


Vielleicht habt ihr ja selbst schon KDG mit 100MBit/s oder Unitymedia oder KabelBW und könnt selbst was empfehlen. 

Die Fritzbox 6360 Cable kommt mit 5€ im Monat nicht in Frage. 


Greetz K3n$!


----------



## Timsu (17. September 2012)

*AW: Router für Kabel Deutschland - Internet und Telefon 100*

Du hast leider kein Modem bekommen sondern ein Router von Hitron mit einem integrierten Modem.
Ich würde noch so schnell wie möglich anrufen und klären, dass du ein Cicso Modem bekommst, wenn man nämlich erstmal was hat wird es schwer mit dem Umtausch.
Der TP Link ist eine gute Wahl


----------



## K3n$! (17. September 2012)

*AW: Router für Kabel Deutschland - Internet und Telefon 100*

Danke für den Tipp, nur habe ich den Vertrag via Check24.de abgeschlossen,
um an die 80€ Gutschrift zu kommen 

Meinst du, ich kann das trotzdem noch ändern ?
Den Vertrag hab ich auch erst heute Abend abgeschlossen. 
Dauert also noch ein wenig, bis sich da was tut.


----------



## Timsu (17. September 2012)

*AW: Router für Kabel Deutschland - Internet und Telefon 100*

Entweder anrufen oder Mail schreiben.
Die Leute bei der Mail haben meist etwas mehr Ahnung, den am Telefon (irgendwelche Aushilfskräfte etc.) muss man erstmal alles erklären.


Schreib in die Mail, dass auf du ein Modem bestellt hast, und somit auch ein reines Modem bekommen willst und nicht das Hitron Gerät, sondern ein Cisco Modem.


----------



## K3n$! (17. September 2012)

*AW: Router für Kabel Deutschland - Internet und Telefon 100*

Werde ich tun, sobald ich eine Auftragsnummer oder etwas vergleichbares bekomme.
Warum ist denn eigentlich dieses Hitron-Modell so schlecht ?


Edit: Hätte noch eine Frage: Ich wohne dann in einem 13- oder 14-stöckigen Hochhaus.
Macht das dann einen Unterschied bei der Leistung, die bei mir am Ende ankommt ?
Oder bei der Latenz ?


----------



## Toffelwurst (17. September 2012)

*AW: Router für Kabel Deutschland - Internet und Telefon 100*



Timsu schrieb:


> Entweder anrufen oder Mail schreiben.
> Die Leute bei der Mail haben meist etwas mehr Ahnung, den am Telefon (irgendwelche Aushilfskräfte etc.) muss man erstmal alles erklären.
> 
> 
> Schreib in die Mail, dass auf du ein Modem bestellt hast, und somit auch ein reines Modem bekommen willst und nicht das Hitron Gerät, sondern ein Cisco Modem.


 
Ist nutzlos, habe die ganze Leidensgeschichte erst vor kurzem durchgemacht. Kabel Deutschland vertreibt selbst nur noch das Hitron. Das Cisco Gerät bekommst du nur noch, wenn der Techniker der dir den Anschluss schaltet zufällig eins im Auto hat. Ansonsten gibt es im inoffiziellen Kabel Deutschland Forum sogar schon Berichte, dass Kunden, die sich nachträglich ein Cisco Modem gekauft haben (immerhin für knappe 200€) von Kabel Deutschland den Zugang gesperrt bekommen haben, da angeblich eine ungültige Autorisierung erfolgt.
Hat auch einen einfachen Grund, warum KD nur noch das Hitron vertreibt, da sie darauf vollen Fernwartungszugriff haben und dir jederzeit einen neue Firmware aufspielen oder Einstellungen ändern können, was sie im übrigen auch nach 1-2 Tage machen indem sie dir die voraktivierte WLAN-Funktion des Hitron per neuer Firmware abknipsen.
Nutze das Hitron als Router, es ist eigl. recht ok und häng dahinter einfach einen Accesspoint sofern du WLAn nutzen möchtest.
Ich habe es am Anfang sachlich und bestimmt durch alle Instanzen versucht, ca. 50 Telefonate geführt und unzählige Emails geschrieben. Mit etlichen Vorgesetzten der Technikabteilung gesprochen und im Netz recherchiert. Du wirst kein Cisco bekommen auch wenn du dich auf den Kopf stellst, aus dem einfachen Grund, dass KD keine mehr hat.


----------



## Superwip (17. September 2012)

*AW: Router für Kabel Deutschland - Internet und Telefon 100*



> Edit: Hätte noch eine Frage: Ich wohne dann in einem 13- oder 14-stöckigen Hochhaus.
> Macht das dann einen Unterschied bei der Leistung, die bei mir am Ende ankommt ?
> Oder bei der Latenz ?


 
Bei Kabel Internet ist nur relevant wie viele User an der Leitung hängen und wie aktiv sie sind.


----------



## K3n$! (17. September 2012)

*AW: Router für Kabel Deutschland - Internet und Telefon 100*

@Superwip: Ist dann also auch egal, ob ich ganz oben wohne oder ganz unten oder ?

@Toffelwurst: Danke für die Info. Weißt du, ob man geschwindigkeitsmäßig irgendwelche Unterschiede hat ?



Wie ist das eigentlich mit der Schaltung ?
Ich habe mir einen Termin ausgesucht (5.10.). Wann wird ungefähr das Modem versendet ?
Und wohin wird das gesendet ? Und woher weiß der Techniker, wo er den Anschluss installieren soll ?


- Ich sollte vielleicht mal den Thread-Titel anpassen


----------



## Superwip (18. September 2012)

*AW: Router für Kabel Deutschland - Internet und Telefon 100 und einige Fragen *



> @Superwip: Ist dann also auch egal, ob ich ganz oben wohne oder ganz unten oder ?


 
Ja. Bei Kabelinternet zählt, wie gesagt, im Prinzip nur wie viele Teilnehmer an der Leitung hängen.


----------



## Toffelwurst (18. September 2012)

*AW: Router für Kabel Deutschland - Internet und Telefon 100*



K3n$! schrieb:


> @Toffelwurst: Danke für die Info. Weißt du, ob man geschwindigkeitsmäßig irgendwelche Unterschiede hat ?


Also ich habe mittlerweile diverse Tests gemacht, unter anderem auch mit meinem alten Router hinter dem Hitron und sofern du nichts hast auf das du von außen Zugriff brauchst, sprich Homeserver oder solche Geschichten habe ich bis jetzt trotz doppelter NAT keinerlei Probleme oder Leistungseinbußen feststellen können.
Das Hitron an sich ist als Router wie gesagt ok und schlecht ist es auch nicht unbedingt, es bietet alles was der normale User benötigt, lediglich sein eingebautes WLAN ist so schelcht, dass es nicht verwendungsfähig ist, da die Option aber bei KD 5€ extra im Monat kostet nutzt die sowieso keiner und ich würde dir empfehlen einfach einen günstigen TP-Link Accesspoint dahinter zu stellen.
Kurz zum Hitron:
- Es hat einen Gigabit WAN Port
- Alle Switchports auf der Rückseite sind Gigabitfähig
- Es bietet eine normale Weboberfläche zum einrichten und für den normalen User ist alles zu finden (Portforwarding, -triggering, etc.)

Ich hab schonmal was von Ausfällen gelesen, aber davor bist du denke ich mit keinem Gerät gefeit.



K3n$! schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich mit der Schaltung ?
> Ich habe mir einen Termin ausgesucht (5.10.). Wann wird ungefähr das Modem versendet ?
> Und wohin wird das gesendet ? Und woher weiß der Techniker, wo er den Anschluss installieren soll ?


 
Ich kann dir nur berichten, wie es bei mir damals mit der 32er Leitung war. Damals habe ich mit KD einen Termin ausgemacht und mir wurde dann gesagt an dem Tag zwischen 8 und 11 Uhr kommt der Techniker. Der kam dann auch prompt um 5 nach 8. Ist mit mir in den Raum wo die Hausverteilung von KD hängt (du solltest evtl abklären, ob man die so erreicht oder den Hausmeister vorher bitten dir für den Tag an dem der Techniker kommt den Schlüssel zu dem Raum zu geben oder ihn auf zu sperren) hat sich tierisch gefreut, dass das Netz schon auf 800MHz umgebaut war. Wir sind hoch in meine Wohnung er hat nochmal kurz die Dämpfung an meiner Dose durchgemessen, das Kabelmodem (damals ein Thomson) angeschlossen, ein zwei Parameter angepasst und mit den Worten "Wenn ich mich hier so umsehe brauche ich ihnen das nicht einrichten *zwinker*" den D-Link Router in die Hand gedrückt (lag wohl daran, dass mein PC zu dem Zeitpunkt in allen Einzelteilen in meinem Zimmer verstreut lag weil ich ihn sauber gemacht hab)

Jetzt beim Umstieg von 32 auf 100MBit habe ich nur das Modem zugesendet bekommen, die Leitung war denke ich schon geschaltet, da die 32er Leitung noch Docsis 2 und die 100er Docsis 3 voraussetzt und das zwei unterschiedliche Modulationsverfahren sind konnte das evtl parallel betrieben werden. Ich habe nur noch das Hitron angeschlossen und nach ca. 10-15 Minuten hat es sich die benötigte Konfig. gezogen.

Denke, dass der Techniker das Modem mitbringt, so war es jedenfalls damals bei mir.


----------



## K3n$! (18. September 2012)

*AW: Router für Kabel Deutschland - Internet und Telefon 100 und einige Fragen *

Kann man das Hitron auch nur als reines Modem laufen lassen, sodass ich dann den TP-Link Router hinten dran setze ?

Das mit dem Hausmeister kann ich hoffentlich abklären und Zeit sollte ich an dem Tag auch haben. 
Im KDG Forum hab ich gestern noch gelesen, dass man irgendwie doch an das Cisco Modell kommen soll. 

Lohnt sich der Aufwand für mich ?


----------



## Toffelwurst (18. September 2012)

*AW: Router für Kabel Deutschland - Internet und Telefon 100 und einige Fragen *



K3n$! schrieb:


> Kann man das Hitron auch nur als reines Modem laufen lassen, sodass ich dann den TP-Link Router hinten dran setze ?



Gehört habe ich davon schon. KD verweist dich an Hitron zwecks Firmware für nur als Router und rufst du bei Hitron an wirst du an KD verwiesen
Aber du kannst auch den TP-Link Router einfach so dahinter klemmen. Dann hast du zwar zwei NAT aber das sollte als normal User nicht schlimm sein.



K3n$! schrieb:


> Im KDG Forum hab ich gestern noch gelesen, dass man irgendwie doch an das Cisco Modell kommen soll.
> 
> Lohnt sich der Aufwand für mich ?



Wenn du wie gesagt nicht irgendwie von außerhalb auf irgend eine Komponente im Innern deines Netzwerkes zugreifen musst, lohnt sich der Aufwand und den Stress den du dir antust nicht. Nur wenn du auf solche Geschichten wie SSH auf den Homeserver angewiesen bist oder einen Webserver laufen hast, dann müsstest du, wenn du noch einen eigenen Router verwenden möchtest ein reines Modem erstreiten. Du kannst allerdings wenn du nur das Hitron ohne zweiten Router nutzt die oben genannten Dinge natürlich auch machen, immerhin ist das Hitron ein vernünftiger, vollwertiger Router.
Das große Problem ist, für User die eben von Außen auf ihr Netz zugreifen müssen ist das Käse mit der doppelten NAT, die haben sich dann beschwert warum es nur das Hitron gibt. Mindestens 80% von dem "ähh das Hitron ist so schei*e" Gebrabbel ist nur dummes Nachgeschwätz von Leuten die das Gerät nie selbst getestet geschweige denn jemals in der Hand gehabt haben.


----------



## K3n$! (18. September 2012)

*AW: Router für Kabel Deutschland - Internet und Telefon 100 und einige Fragen *

Okay, also dann würde ich fast sagen, dass ich mit dem Routerkauf warte, bis ich das Gerät habe. 
Ich werde trotzdem mal bei KD anrufen und fragen, was möglich ist. 

Via VPN kann ich mich aber schon verbinden oder ?


----------



## Toffelwurst (18. September 2012)

*AW: Router für Kabel Deutschland - Internet und Telefon 100 und einige Fragen *



K3n$! schrieb:


> Via VPN kann ich mich aber schon verbinden oder ?


 
Wenn du nur den Hitron nutzt schon, musst nur den Port bzw VPN Pasthrough aktivieren. Wenn du hinter dem Hitron noch einen Router einsetzt musst du das auf beiden Routern aktivieren.


----------



## Timsu (18. September 2012)

*AW: Router für Kabel Deutschland - Internet und Telefon 100 und einige Fragen *

Ich hab vor etwa zwei Monaten beim Wechsel von 32mbit/s auf 100mbit/s noch das Cisco bekommen, KD hat sicherlich noch einige, wollen diese aber wahrscheinlich für die gewerblichen Kunden aufsparen.


----------



## K3n$! (18. September 2012)

*AW: Router für Kabel Deutschland - Internet und Telefon 100 und einige Fragen *

Na, ich werde einfach mal bei KD anfragen, was da machbar ist. 
Wohin wird denn das Modem gesendet ?
Bisher kennen die nur die neue Anschrift unter der ich aber erst 2.10. erreichbar bin. 
Geschaltet werden soll am 5.10.


----------



## K3n$! (19. September 2012)

*AW: Router für Kabel Deutschland - Internet und Telefon 100 und einige Fragen *

So, kleines Update:


Ich hab vorhin die Bestellbestätigung von Kabel Deutschland bekommen. Kurz danach gab es noch zwei Mails 
von Check24.de. Dort enthalten war einmal die Erklärung, wie ich an den Bonus von 80€ durch Check24 komme
und zum anderen noch der Hinweis, dass das Antiviren Paket nach 3 Monaten kostenpflichtig mit 4€ wird sowie
der Hinweis, da ich die 100 MBit/s "teste", dass das Paket nach einem Jahr 10€ pro Monat mehr kostet. 
Hier muss ich sagen, bin ich positiv von Check24 überrascht worden. 

Leider stand in der Mail von KD keine Kundennummer o.ä. Daher hab ich mal bei KD angerufen und kurz darauf
gab es die Kundennummer. Der Anschluss ist noch unter Vorbehalt, da sie erst noch die örtlichen Gegebenheiten
prüfen müssen. Des Weiteren habe ich gleich mal meine Daten ändern lassen, sonst käme die ganze Post an
die neue Adresse, an der bisher keiner wohnt. Die Dame von der Hotline meinte, dass KD davon ausgeht, 
dass man schon an der neuen Adresse wohnt. Ich habe sie daraufhin auch noch über das Modem befragt. 
Das bringe der Techniker mit und sie könne nicht entscheiden, welches ich denn bekomme. Sie habe keinen Einfluss
darauf. Sie meinte allerdings, dass, wenn der Techniker noch ein Thompson oder ein Cisco Gerät da hat, er es
durchaus auch einbauen kann. Das müsse ich aber mit dem Techniker abklären. [Was ich auch tun werde ]

So, bin jetzt mal gespannt, was ich noch so für Post bekomme. Und hoffentlich stellt sich die Hausvermietung 
nicht quer.


----------



## Toffelwurst (19. September 2012)

*AW: Router für Kabel Deutschland - Internet und Telefon 100 und einige Fragen *



K3n$! schrieb:


> ... dass das Antiviren Paket nach 3 Monaten kostenpflichtig mit 4€;


 
Ach stimmt, das wollte ich dir auch noch schreiben, sobald du deinen Anschluss hast, unbedingt direkt diesen Security-Mist kündigen


----------



## K3n$! (19. September 2012)

*AW: Router für Kabel Deutschland - Internet und Telefon 100 und einige Fragen *

So, hab es jetzt direkt gekündigt, noch bevor ich überhaupt einen Anschluss habe


----------



## fear.de (20. September 2012)

*AW: Router für Kabel Deutschland - Internet und Telefon 100 und einige Fragen *

Keine Ahnung wie das bei KD ist, aber als ich letztes WE in meine neue Wohnung gezogen bin, kam KBW vor 2 Tagen, also 3 Tage später 
Hab eine FritzBox 6340 Cable erhalten für EINMALIGE 30€ und mit der habe ich von meiner 100MB/s Leitung 141MB/s und auch mal mehr, das höchste bisher 14,5MB/s als FTP DL, also das zum Thema 100MB/s durchlassen 

Ob sowas aber KD anbietet, weiß ich leider nicht, mal nachfragen


----------



## K3n$! (20. September 2012)

*AW: Router für Kabel Deutschland - Internet und Telefon 100 und einige Fragen *

Oder einfach auf die HP schauen: 

https://www.kabeldeutschland.de/info-service/wlan-router.html

5€ pro Monat


----------



## Timsu (20. September 2012)

*AW: Router für Kabel Deutschland - Internet und Telefon 100 und einige Fragen *

Das lohnt sicher aber wie ich finde nicht.
5€ monatlich für eine Fritzbox welche auch nicht viel mehr als der Hitron Router kann.


----------



## K3n$! (20. September 2012)

*AW: Router für Kabel Deutschland - Internet und Telefon 100 und einige Fragen *

Ich werde mich jetzt erstmal daran machen, dass der Techniker das Cisco Modem mitbringt 
Allerdings hab ich noch keine Bestätigung, dass auch wirklich der Anschluss geschaltet werden kann :/
Auf der HP steht das zwar, aber die müssen da erst noch irgendwas mit der Hausverwaltung abklären.


----------



## Toffelwurst (20. September 2012)

*AW: Router für Kabel Deutschland - Internet und Telefon 100 und einige Fragen *



K3n$! schrieb:


> ... aber die müssen da erst noch irgendwas mit der Hausverwaltung abklären.


 
Ja und zwar ob das Hausnetz auf 800MHz ausgebaut ist.


----------



## K3n$! (20. September 2012)

*AW: Router für Kabel Deutschland - Internet und Telefon 100 und einige Fragen *

Das Haus/Wohnheim wurde dieses Jahr erst komplett saniert/renoviert und ist scheinbar immer noch nicht ganz fertig. 
Ab 1. Oktober kann man einziehen. Ich denke mal, dass dann auch gleich neue Kabel gelegt wurden und das Netz 
an sich modernisiert wurde.


----------



## fear.de (20. September 2012)

*AW: Router für Kabel Deutschland - Internet und Telefon 100 und einige Fragen *



K3n$! schrieb:


> Oder einfach auf die HP schauen:
> 
> https://www.kabeldeutschland.de/info-service/wlan-router.html
> 
> 5€ pro Monat


 
Das ist aber die 6360 und nicht die 6340 die ich meinte, bei KBW kostet die 6360 auch 5€ im Monat, hat KD die 6340 nicht im Angebot?


----------



## K3n$! (20. September 2012)

*AW: Router für Kabel Deutschland - Internet und Telefon 100 und einige Fragen *

Achso, ich dachte, du hättest dich verschrieben, weil ich noch nichts von einer 6340 gehört hatte. 
So, wie ich das gesehen habe, gibts nur die 6360 und die Hitron-Modelle.


----------



## Toffelwurst (20. September 2012)

*AW: Router für Kabel Deutschland - Internet und Telefon 100 und einige Fragen *

Die 6360 ist um einiges funktionsreicher als die 6340.
Die 6340 hat z.B. keinen USB-Anschluss und ist nicht ISDN fähig.
Und ist meines Wissens nach NICHT IPv6 fähig, weshalb sie denke ich von KD nicht eingesetzt wird, da KD IPv6 in ihrem Netz fördert.


----------



## K3n$! (20. September 2012)

*AW: Router für Kabel Deutschland - Internet und Telefon 100 und einige Fragen *

Die ersten beiden Dinge wären mir eigentlich egal. 
Und bei IPv6 könnte man das doch mittels Tunnel lösen oder ?
Wäre natürlich nicht ganz optimal :/


----------



## fear.de (20. September 2012)

*AW: Router für Kabel Deutschland - Internet und Telefon 100 und einige Fragen *



Toffelwurst schrieb:


> Die 6360 ist um einiges funktionsreicher als die 6340.
> Die 6340 hat z.B. keinen USB-Anschluss und ist nicht ISDN fähig.
> Und ist meines Wissens nach NICHT IPv6 fähig, weshalb sie denke ich von KD nicht eingesetzt wird, da KD IPv6 in ihrem Netz fördert.


 
Quatsch, die ist IPv6 Fähig, das andere zeug brauch man nicht, außer vlt. ISDN wers halt wirklich brauch.
Gut wenn die das nicht anbieten, bin mit der 6340 sehr zufrieden.


----------



## K3n$! (24. September 2012)

*AW: Router für Kabel Deutschland - Internet und Telefon 100 und einige Fragen *

Heyho, 

mittlerweile habe ich schon drei Briefe bekommen, 
aber nichts war dabei, was wirklich wichtig war. 

Wie ist das eigentlich mit dem 14-tägigen-Widerrufsrecht ?
Gilt das vom Tag des Abschlusses oder vom Tag der Schaltung ?


----------



## grubsnek (24. September 2012)

*AW: Router für Kabel Deutschland - Internet und Telefon 100 und einige Fragen *

Aus (meiner) juristischen Sicht würde ich sagen ab Vertragsabschluss.


----------



## K3n$! (24. September 2012)

*AW: Router für Kabel Deutschland - Internet und Telefon 100 und einige Fragen *

Ich hab den Anschluss jetzt doch erst einmal widerrufen, weil ich eine kostengünstigere 
Variante gefunden habe: Uni-Leitung + DSL via Studentenwerk + Sipgate Telefon.

Sollte mir das nicht reichen, werde ich doch nochmal die KD Leitung in Anspruch nehmen. 
Danke erstmal an alle, die hier geholfen haben


----------



## eSpox (30. April 2013)

*AW: Router für Kabel Deutschland - Internet und Telefon 100 und einige Fragen *

Ich muss dann auch nochmal was loswerden in der Runde:

Habe damals schon KD haben wollen, allerdings hat sich die Hausverwaltung quer gestellt bzw. nicht auf die Briefe von KD zwecks Aufrüstung geantwortet => bin dann zu 1und1

Hab nun 1und1 wieder gekündigt und auf einen neuen Versuch bei KD bestellt. Frage ist jetzt, warum die schon alles zuschicken (Lieferungsverfolgung schon bekommen), wenn ich erst am 1.8.13 bestellt habe? Des Weiteren, ganz mysteriös, warum schicken die diesmal was zu, bevor die geklärt haben, ob die aufrüsten dürfen?

"wir haben eine gute Nachricht für Sie: Wir haben Ihr Paket soeben an  unseren Logistikpartner DHL übergeben. Dieser liefert Ihnen ihr Gerät  innerhalb von 1 bis 2 Werktagen direkt zu der von Ihnen angegeben  Adresse. Hinweis: Damit das Paket zugestellt werden kann, muss der Name  des Empfängers gut lesbar an der Klingel angebracht sein."


----------



## K3n$! (30. April 2013)

*AW: Router für Kabel Deutschland - Internet und Telefon 100 und einige Fragen *

Bleib einfach optimistisch


----------



## eSpox (30. April 2013)

*AW: Router für Kabel Deutschland - Internet und Telefon 100 und einige Fragen *

Okay.


----------

